

Hands-on with Windows 8: it's good stuff on the PC, too - carusen
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/09/hands-on-with-windows-8-a-tablet-operating-system-for-the-pc-age.ars

======
barista
What looks like a marginal jump from windows 7 UX to windows 8 UX, might be a
little too much of a change for XP and older users. It will be interesting to
see if this gets tweaked in the future releases.

~~~
carusen
Totally. The shift for XP users is really really big.

~~~
ryandvm
XP is a decade old. Those users are going to have to buck up. Besides, it's
not like they could switch to anything else that would be less jarring than
Windows 8.

